# Best place to buy Amano shrimp



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Rachel! Our lovely sponsor (inverts by)
She's got them, and has a sale right now!

Sent from my phone, in the land of magical unicorns and rainbows!


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

definitely rachel... http://msjinkzd.com/

tell her your with planted tank

ordered online from somewhere else they sent lace shrimp instead.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Somebody else mentioned this a while ago, whilst checking in at petco last night they had Amano shrimp for sale ....... 13c !!! they had them as ghost shrimp though. I doubt all are making this mistake but worth checking 1st.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

My local petco has also had them in stock for a while now. I think they were going for 2.49 each. They had them labeled as algae eating shrimp they were Amanos for sure.


----------

